# ONR and noodle wash mitt



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Any ideas if this would be suitable with optimum no rinse. 
http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessories-tyres/45037/kent-2in1-noodle-wash-mitt-q2429
Been using a grout sponge recently but not that comfortable with it. 
I would also consider a lambs wool mitt if these are better?
I guess they both would get quite grubby during washing but guess it can be chucked in the washing machine or hand washed with apc.

Any comments would be great.

Regards


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I use a cheap noodle mitt and not had any problems, it gets thrown into the washing machine after each session.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I prefer to use the Supernatural sponge with ONR/LOE.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks. 
I guess even though it will look grubby the actually dirt has been broken down?


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

Any one used the dodo juice wash pad with ONR?
Dodo Juice Basics Of Bling Wash Pad: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Should work well mate. 

I use a couple of dodos fantastic fur MF and for me this works the best. 
Gonz.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

mattyh2013 said:


> Any one used the dodo juice wash pad with ONR?
> Dodo Juice Basics Of Bling Wash Pad: Amazon.co.uk: Car & Motorbike


Tried it, not with ONR, but with Dodo Juice BTBM. Used it once and not since. Didn't like it, it was very hard to use, felt like I was scrubbing the paint. I prefer mitts with more fluffy fibres.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

How do lambswool mitts perform with ONR?

I used the kent noodle mitt this morning on my girlfriends motor and it handled really well and the results were great.










However despite hand washing with some apc it's still grubby.
Now it just looks like its stained so im guessing its still safe to use again?
Any grit would of come out with the apc soak?

I will stick it in the washing machine for a proper clean but maybe after 2 more washes.

Regards


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

For me too, a cheap noodle mitt works quite well. APC may not be suitable for washing the mitt. Please use a good fabric detergent. My mitt gets stained with ONR, but gets clean with a good detergent. If washing by hand, please ensure that you get rid of all the detergent while rinsing.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I couldn't get on with a noodle mitt, prefer my grout sponge!


----------



## Rainbow (Oct 30, 2013)

As I remember, the lambswool mitt is not recommended for rinseless washes. Your best bet would be a zymol sponge or B&Q grout sponges. I think even Optimum designed a special mitt for use with ONR.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

great gonzo said:


> Should work well mate.
> 
> I use a couple of dodos fantastic fur MF and for me this works the best.
> Gonz.


This is interesting, I have 2 of these unopened for polish / wax removal.

I will definitely be trying this first before getting a new mitt.

Regards


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Yeah give it a go mate see if your comfortable using these, definitely works excellently for me.
Gonz.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

I use a noodle mitt when I use ONR and it works fine for me; it does get stained but as mentioned I soak it in a bit of APC mix straight after and then into the machine with the rest of the gear. It does come clean if you don't leave it.

Also used the Eurow shagpile MF's when the car is just dusty as opposed to dirty and these were okay too.


----------

